# Blinkende Grafik



## Weltmeister14 (26. Nov 2014)

Hallo,

wie kann ich eine blinkende Grafik in eine Schleife einbinden ?

Hier der Code:

```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">
var imgLoop = window.setInterval("blinkImg()", 1000)
var i = 0;
function blinkImg() {
	var obj = document.images["blinker1"];
	if (obj.style.visibility == 'hidden') {
		obj.style.visibility = '';
		i = i + 1;
	}
	else
		obj.style.visibility = 'hidden'
	if (i>=10) {
		window.clearInterval(imgLoop);
		obj.style.visibility = ''
	}
};
</script>
</head>
<body>
<img name="blinker1" src="http://www.volkschor-herzogenaurach.de/onewebmedia/Logo_VC_Neu_1_15mm.png"><br>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Joose (27. Nov 2014)

[ot]
Verwende für den HTML Teil bitte die 
	
	
	
	





```
Tags, danke! :)
[/ot]

Was willst du genau? Dass das Bild durchgehend blinkt?
Dann lass doch den Teil weg der das Interval nach 10x löscht.
```


----------

